
Multi Level Marketing is a great way to piss off your friend - weel
http://hustlebear.com/2010/04/26/how-multi-level-marketing-is-a-great-way-to-piss-off-your-friends-and-always-leave-you-poor/
======
stretchwithme
singular friend, cuz by now that's all you must have

